

Relais.io: Start and stop Amazon instances on a schedule - nl5887
https://relais.io/

======
Gys
Actually I was looking for a service like this a while ago for some machines
that were used part-time (certain days and hours). But I could not really find
something that I liked enough.

Then I realized the users could do it themselves as well. So now I use simple
batchfiles that basically use the aws commandline: aws ec2 start-instances
--instance-ids XXXXXXX aws ec2 describe-instances --instance-ids XXXXXXX (to
check current status) aws ec2 stop-instances --instance-ids XXXXXXX

The user can start, check and stop themselves (personal tokens in environ
vars). I use a launchd process to automatically check every end of the
afternoon if all machines are powered down. Surprisingly this works very well.
I just checked the logs and I must say we have very precise users :-)

------
Gys
'Get started for free' so what does that mean for future pricing ? I would
like to know what I get into.

~~~
nl5887
Good question. We're looking into making this a commercial application if
there is interest on it. I can imagine that we'll add pricing models when
scheduling over an amount of instances. Lowest tier will be free.

